# Regenerating Purigen / still smells like bleach



## Samjpikey (3 Nov 2013)

Just a quick one guys , 
Soaked my Purigen for 24 hours in bleach followed by a 4 day soak in dechlorinator , as I couldn't shift the smell of bleach and It still smells like bleach , is this going to be ok ?? 
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## DrRob (3 Nov 2013)

How much dechlorinator did you use? I cheat and rinse it off in RO and then throw in a lump of sodium thiosulphate crystals until it stops smelling.


----------



## Kev_M (3 Nov 2013)

You need to soak it again if you can still smell bleach.


----------



## Samjpikey (12 Nov 2013)

I did use a fair bit , I soaked it again in a very strong dose of dechlorinator , 

Now it Smell almost fishy ..... 
What am I doing wrong guys ?? 
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Loobeyloo (12 Nov 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> I did use a fair bit , I soaked it again in a very strong dose of dechlorinator ,
> 
> Now it Smell almost fishy .....
> What am I doing wrong guys ??
> ...


I did an 8day soak as I could still smell bleach. And every day just squishing the bag so the beads in the middle come to the front. After the 8 days it did smell fishy so I used it and that was 2 months ago. Reminds me I have to do it again soon


----------



## Samjpikey (12 Nov 2013)

Good to hear , if you placed it bk in the filter after the fishy smell so will I  
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Loobeyloo (12 Nov 2013)

just a quick question how did you mix the prime with the water to soak? What was the ratio? 

As per instruction "  2 tablespoons of ChlorGuard™, Prime®, or equivalent dechlorinator per cup of water" from seachem


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RolyMo (12 Nov 2013)

Mine smells fishy when I bought it. 
After bleaching and declorinating it goes back to fishy. I have put back into tank a few times now with no problems. 
R


----------



## Samjpikey (12 Nov 2013)

I used enough dechlorinator to treat 120 litres .... And I only used 1 cup of water , 
I'm leaving it to soak again tonight in the same ratio then it's going bk in  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------

